# BRIXTON SPLASH: warm up soundtrack for this Sunday



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

The sun is shining, Brixton Splash is coming this Sunday and I'm getting excited about massive speaker stacks and sub bass units littering Coldharbour Lane. Let's have some music to get us in the mood, forgot all your trouble and strife, don't get vexed, get lively!

Throw down your tunes and appreciation here...(Brixton related or not...!)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm only going if I can get loads of other people wearing a Pat Clark mask......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2012)

Heh like V for Vendetta? Yeah that'd some photograph!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm only going if I can get loads of other people wearing a Pat Clark mask......


brilliant! You got a photo we can use?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2012)

I bet editor has.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2012)

Can I add a 'I am Pat Clark!' option to your poll?


----------



## neartohear (Aug 2, 2012)

The Godfather of Ska: Laurel Aitken via Cuba, Jamaica & Brixton


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Can I add a 'I am Pat Clark!' option to your poll?


ok!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

neartohear said:


> The Godfather of Ska: Laurel Aitken via Cuba, Jamaica & Brixton



yeah! Now that's what I'm talkin about! Party music to get us in the mood...


----------



## neartohear (Aug 2, 2012)

and not forgetting the King of Bluebeat - Prince Buster...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

neartohear said:


> and not forgetting the King of Bluebeat - Prince Buster...



Nice one!

Prince Buster is kind of the reason I got into ska and reggae. Dad used to live with Dave Rodigan back in the early 70s and DR used to lend Dad his Prince Buster records, which got my dad into those sounds, which led to me growing up listening to Prince Buster and everything else. So cheers for that!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Sirena (Aug 2, 2012)

Made in Brixton.....


----------



## Sirena (Aug 2, 2012)

Made not far from Brixton....


----------



## neartohear (Aug 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Prince Buster is kind of the reason I got into ska and reggae. Dad used to live with Dave Rodigan back in the early 70s and DR used to lend Dad his Prince Buster records, which got my dad into those sounds, which led to me growing up listening to Prince Buster and everything else. So cheers for that!


 
There's no sound quite like it, is there. It just oozes groove. There's some talk of a Blue Beat Records revival & them releasing new material. Would love to know/hear what kind of material it would be if & when they do!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

great selections, love the jah screechy tune, didn't know it was made in Brixton!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

neartohear said:


> There's no sound quite like it, is there. It just oozes groove. There's some talk of a Blue Beat Records revival & them releasing new material. Would love to know/hear what kind of material it would be if & when they do!


interesting...could be painful for the bank balance if so...mrs hatter already berates me for the vinyl all over the house!


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2012)

What time does it start? Might come in the day, if it's likely to be toddler friendly.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

rest in peace Smiley Culture, great tunes and a lovely bloke


----------



## Sirena (Aug 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> great selections, love the jah screechy tune, didn't know it was made in Brixton!


 
It's the reason Blacker Dread could afford to set up his shop (once it had been sampled by SL2)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

Onket said:


> What time does it start? Might come in the day, if it's likely to be toddler friendly.


starts at 12pm, gets really busy later about 5pm/6pm but early on should be fine


----------



## Sirena (Aug 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> rest in peace Smiley Culture, great tunes and a lovely bloke




I heard he was a bit of gunman...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

Sirena said:


> It's the reason Blacker Dread could afford to set up his shop (once it had been sampled by SL2)


I didn't know that - nice one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2012)

Sirena said:


> I heard he was a bit of gunman...


I met him once through a mate I worked with - he seemed genuinely like a nice guy. He actually was smiley! Sounds like he went well off the rails at various times though, I don'tknow much about his history.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I met him once through a mate I worked with - he seemed genuinely like a nice guy. He actually was smiley! Sounds like he went well off the rails at various times though, I don'tknow much about his history.


 
I think he was likeable but he had a habit of putting himself around like a gangsta, pulling guns and suchlike.  He stuck a gun in the face of a friend of mine...


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## zenie (Aug 2, 2012)

I hope the sun shines!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone seen the flag posters on lamposts?


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

Is it my computer not working properly, or does the website have next to no info on it?

http://www.brixtonsplash.org/ 

Is it a mini Carnival type idea, with sound systems on street corners? If so, where's the map?


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

zenie said:


> I hope the sun shines!


 
Looks pretty good so far-

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/sw9?day=2 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/sw2?day=2


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> Is it my computer not working properly, or does the website have next to no info on it?
> 
> http://www.brixtonsplash.org/
> 
> Is it a mini Carnival type idea, with sound systems on street corners? If so, where's the map?


More info here-

http://www.brixtonblog.com/line-up-announced-ahead-of-brixton-splash-on-sunday/6148


----------



## nagapie (Aug 3, 2012)

Will I be able to get a bus through Brixton on Saturday afternoon and evening? My bus goes up Tulse Hill.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Will I be able to get a bus through Brixton on Saturday afternoon and evening? My bus goes up Tulse Hill.


 
Yep - they won't close the streets off till early Sunday.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2012)

The bunfight between Splash and  Granville Arcade/Brixton Village continues.

After a heated meeting yesterday, it was decided to completely close down Granville Arcade/Brixton Village, including the courtyard, which will be padlocked on the day.

This has mightily pissed off the DJs and traders who had planned on using the courtyard space which had been promised to them.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's who were set to be playing the courtyard:


> URGENT ANNOUNCEMENT PEOPLE: The Powers that be have seen fit to shut us, and the whole of Granville Arcade Courtyard down. They are even padlocking the wrought iron gates!
> 
> Any way a good bunch of people are on the case, and we will find a new location with EL PANZON/EL RESIDENTE & and KOZEL Beer all present. Will let everyone know more soon as. The show must go on.x


http://www.facebook.com/events/454927037862257/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 4, 2012)

That's disgusting shutting up Granville Arcade


----------



## nagapie (Aug 4, 2012)

Just downright pointless. What exactly is supposedly going to happen at the Granville Arcade?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn't shut it down when the Olympic Torch came through


----------



## Onket (Aug 4, 2012)

Who is going to this, then?


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

I've just seen the official program. With former chair Lee Jasper on the cover surrounded by a bevy of hot babes.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2012)

going to be in the rizy watching batman

hummm  if i had know i wouldn't have booked tickets


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

It's the Lee Jasper show. With hot chix!


----------



## ajdown (Aug 5, 2012)

So much for the website.

"Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. "


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2012)

ajdown said:


> So much for the website.
> 
> "Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. "


Were you going to go down and shake your stuff?


----------



## zenie (Aug 5, 2012)

Rain


----------



## ajdown (Aug 5, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> Were you going to go down and shake your stuff?


 
It's not really my kinda thing - also I don't enjoy big crowds and wouldn't be able to stay long before I just had to get out of there so it isn't worth going down.  Even the call of a visit to Ms Cupcake (who is apparently selling vegan jerk 'chicken' puffs today) isn't enough to overcome the problem of all the people in a small area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2012)

zenie said:


> Rain


 
stopped


----------



## kittyP (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh I don't know. 
I have not been in a big crowd for a long time and I am really nervous. No one I would normally go with is going. It keeps raining. 

But... I had such a fantastic time last year. Oh I don't know.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

This is utterly disgraceful.

(From the program)



And the truth: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/coldharbour-lane-party-looking-for-volunteers.90175/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2012)

editor said:


> This is utterly disgraceful.
> 
> (From the program)
> 
> ...


 
Shame on them.  I wonder what Blacker/Blacka and Ros have had to say on this other than nothing


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Oh I don't know.
> I have not been in a big crowd for a long time and I am really nervous. No one I would normally go with is going. It keeps raining.
> 
> But... I had such a fantastic time last year. Oh I don't know.


It is a big crowd but you can always sort of hover on the outskirts. I was in Windrush Square last year which was fine from that POV. I'm prob going to wander down later anyway.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll be there in an hour or so


----------



## ajdown (Aug 5, 2012)

I very much doubt whether my presence would make or break the event... I'll survive, and I'm sure they will too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2012)

editor said:


> This is utterly disgraceful.
> 
> (From the program)
> 
> ...


 

So despite



> Following internal discussions it has been agreed that we will not name anyone on our history page bar from Blacka who continues to be heavily involved in the event. This is simply because we owe a debt to too many people in the area to name check them all our page has been updated.


 
Ros's name is on the flyers/program


----------



## leanderman (Aug 5, 2012)

ajdown said:


> I very much doubt whether my presence would make or break the event... I'll survive, and I'm sure they will too.


 
I took a quick look, but I'm far too po-faced and puritan to enjoy loud music, lager, dancing and spicey chicken.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2012)

editor said:


> This is utterly disgraceful.
> 
> (From the program)
> 
> ...


sorry ed, what is the truth? i didnt really get anything from the link


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 5, 2012)

ska invita said:


> sorry ed, what is the truth? i didnt really get anything from the link


It's a thread from 2006 noting that pat (passpat2) was setting up an event to celebrate Brixton, and on page 2 the name was settled as 'Brixton Splash'.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> It's a thread from 2006 noting that pat (passpat2) was setting up an event to celebrate Brixton, and on page 2 the name was settled as 'Brixton Splash'.


 but is it true that it had nothing to do with Ros and Blacka? The fact someone came on here looking for volunteers doesnt necessarily mean that isnt true...  in that OP Pat does refer to "us", maybe that us included Ros and Blacka? And 2006 was the 25th anniversary of the Brixton riots/uprising, and I can imagine that being said to the council to get the whole thing green lit... not trying to pick the whole thing apart, just genuinely curious how Splash came about...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2012)

ska invita said:


> but is it true that it had nothing to do with Ros and Blacka? The fact someone came on here looking for volunteers doesnt necessarily mean that isnt true... in that OP Pat does refer to "us", maybe that us included Ros and Blacka? And 2006 was the 25th anniversary of the Brixton riots/uprising, and I can imagine that being said to the council to get the whole thing green lit... not trying to pick the whole thing apart, just genuinely curious how Splash came about...


 
I didn't see anything about it not being anything to do with Ros and Blacker, but more a case of where's Pat's credit on the website


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2012)

right, gotcha


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So despite
> 
> 
> 
> Ros's name is on the flyers/program



Yep. Without a proper public campaign this isn't going to change.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 5, 2012)

I hear it's kicking off there, and not in a good way


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

ska invita said:


> but is it true that it had nothing to do with Ros and Blacka? The fact someone came on here looking for volunteers doesnt necessarily mean that isnt true... in that OP Pat does refer to "us", maybe that us included Ros and Blacka? .


Pat invited Blacka to get involved after he'd come up with the name and the idea. Ros came onboard after the event too.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I hear it's kicking off there, and not in a good way


any more info Drew? vs police? gang v gang?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Pat invited Blacka to get involved after he'd come up with the name and the idea. Ros came onboard after the event too.


thanks


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got back. Nice day out apart from a horrible incident on a packed Coldharbour Lane - possibly a stabbing or bottling. Kicked off a bit outside the Barrier Block now as a result of pissed teens being asked to move on out of the centre of Brixton.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 5, 2012)

ska invita said:


> any more info Drew? vs police? gang v gang?


 
Heard there's been a stabbing


----------



## weepiper (Aug 5, 2012)

anything to do with the Mark Duggan memorial today, which I hear on twitter got hijacked by council leader for publicity purposes?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 5, 2012)

i saw no trouble just like last year.  My probs was the police helicopter scarin everybody and makin it difficult to hear the main stage. I can't believe the brixton police are that incompetent that they can't handle 3-4streets being closed and plod on the ground ?


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> i saw no trouble just like last year. My probs was the police helicopter scarin everybody and makin it difficult to hear the main stage. I can't believe the brixton police are that incompetent that they can't handle 3-4streets being closed and plod on the ground ?


The streets were unbelievably rammed. With all those people drinking all day in the sun, no amount of plod can stop the inevitable kick off.

Coldharbour Lane down by the Barrier Block is warming up a bit right now too.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Saw something kick off on Atlantic Road about.....5pm maybe but quickly passed. Seemed to be getting slightly less friendly in the last 30mins or so though so headed home. Shame to let that overshadow an otherwise great day though.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Loads of helicopter action going on


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 5, 2012)

That helicopter needs to bugger off now, please - it's been going round and round since I got up this morning. SHHH!!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Just been over by KFC, a group of boys from stockwell area tried to rush into Coldharbour Lane, but were held back by the Peacekeepers (orange vests) and police.  A couple of arrests.  Police told me 4 rival gangs trying to get in, not sure how true that is.  Tried to persuade some of the boys I knew to go home...yeah right!

Police saying resources low.  I think there's gonna be more tonight, the kids got a taste for it now.   What a shame such a good day can be messed up by this stupidness.  The Peacekeepers did a really good job getting the boys to leave.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Really good sound system on Atlantic Road earlier, playing some classic tunes.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's a few photos from this afternoon.You can see more here. I left about 5:30 and saw nothing but smiling faces all afternoon. Let's hope nothing too serious happens tonight.




Brixton Splash by RoyReed, on Flickr




Brixton Splash by RoyReed, on Flickr




Brixton Splash by RoyReed, on Flickr




Brixton Splash by RoyReed, on Flickr




Brixton Splash by RoyReed, on Flickr

The police hi-vis jackets went very nicely with the yellow on the Jamaican flags.



Brixton Splash by RoyReed, on Flickr

The Prince Albert was very empty inside.



Brixton Splash by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the pics


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

Brixton Sports club looks like it's the place to be if you like that helicopter overhead sound.


----------



## crawl (Aug 5, 2012)

"This is Skywank 1, to JerkedChicken 2: I see... large crowds. Yes, and smoke. We've got loads of people and smoke, over? TSHHH"

It _is_ getting a little annoying. I wonder how much fuel it must take to keep that thing in the air and at what cost.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

Been a few minor scuffles outside now. I predict more.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like OB are up to usual shit tbh


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Sounds like OB are up to usual shit tbh


Not sure if it's the OB causing the hassle here, tbh.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Really good sound system on Atlantic Road earlier, playing some classic tunes.


 
Yes I went early afternoon and the atmosphere was fine. They seem to have spaced the sound systems better this year so they do not overlap so much.

They Windrush sq space was packed and pretty chilled out. More people with kids in that bit.

Got to go home soon. Have to see if there is trouble my way.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Not sure if it's the OB causing the hassle here, tbh.


Sure. I meant wrt low flying chopper, antagonising people generally.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Sure. I meant wrt low flying chopper, antagonising people generally.


It is getting a bit much. It also costs us thousands of quid per hour to keep it over my house


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Just cycled down to the Barrier Block, big party going on.  I agree with Ed that its not necessarily the OB starting stuff.  However, I couldn't help but think that seeing them lined up all over the place feels provocative.  Guess they're nervous cos things kicked off there last year, but I still think there's too many of them.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Just cycled down to the Barrier Block, big party going on. I agree with Ed that its not necessarily the OB starting stuff. However, I couldn't help but think that seeing them lined up all over the place feels provocative. Guess they're nervous cos things kicked off there last year, but I still think there's too many of them.


TBF, they only arrived after a gang of yoot ran up the street earlier on and temperatures started to rise.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's the scene by the Barrier Block. There's loads of folks all around too.


----------



## gabi (Aug 5, 2012)

I had a fucking cool day out. But did notice various groups of 'kids' sprinting up and from brixton road on my way home. Was glad to be leaving tbh.

Whoever the fuck 'Mr Quality' was outside fujiyama tho. massive respect. pirate soundsystem, dry-humping grandma's, the works...  pics to follow


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 5, 2012)

Are buses still running normally and stuff?


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

The cake shop showed the Usain Bolt race on TV. Wild scenes followed!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2012)

hes clearly a nice guy usain - great to see someone having fun with it


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, fantastic ed, wish I'd been there to soak up the joy. Have the police dispersed yet?!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2012)

editor said:


> It's the Lee Jasper show. With hot chix!
> 
> View attachment 21854


 

Ah!   A few months back I was sat on the square watching a photo shoot with some girls and wondered what it was for.  Obviously this, as they were wearing those outfits.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

There's a musically game of cat and mouse going on.

A car with a huge sound system starting playing outside the Majestic restaurant, attracting a big crowd of revellers who were spilling out into the street. The police asked them to stop, so the crowd moved across the road to listen to another sound system in a car!


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Ah! A few months back I was sat on the square watching a photo shoot with some girls and wondered what it was for. Obviously this, as they were wearing those outfits.


It's a classy shot, isn't it?


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Way to go!  I guess the noise must be pretty awful for those living above the shops, but couldn't the police just back off a little bit?


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

shygirl said:


> Way to go! I guess the noise must be pretty awful for those living above the shops, but couldn't the police just back off a little bit?


Again, to be fair to the cops, they have been pretty low key. The problem was that people were spilling out into the road as you can see from this pic:


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's where the second party was:



Good sounds too.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2012)

Pop-up parties.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, see what you mean.  Really hope it all ends well tonight, with no trouble.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

I bet the old Angel pub would have been brilliant on a night like tonight.


----------



## gabi (Aug 5, 2012)

i miss that neighbourhood. brilliant little collection of shopkeepers.

and yeh, i was sat opposite the old angel for a bit, wondering why the fuck they hadn't thrown their curtains wide


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

gabi said:


> and yeh, i was sat opposite the old angel for a bit, wondering why the fuck they hadn't thrown their curtains wide


Those curtains only open for private meetings involving royalty!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 5, 2012)

*RIHANNA'S HUSBAND.* ‏@*ChangMabiala*
Everythings kicking off. Armed police everything! *#**Brixton* 

twitter strikes again.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 5, 2012)

not good if true


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> not good if true


Best taken with....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2012)

Just about to wonder back through town from by Brockwell Park to by Myatt's Fields Park so will see. Only one tweet (I can see) so not likely.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm going with bollocks for the mo.  

Did have 3 sirens on their way down the hill a while back but that's fairly normal.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2012)

It's all nice and quiet on Coldharbour Lane now - just the odd shouty drunk and the street cleaners scooping up an incredible amount of rubbish that's been left behind.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 6, 2012)

Look after yourself pal! x


----------



## leanderman (Aug 6, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Look after yourself pal! x



what a shame - and waste of money - that such a police presence is needed.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2012)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Look after yourself pal! x



X


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I enjoyed that. Good atmosphere, not too rammed, lots of inventive use of the Jamaican flag in people's outfits.


----------



## pesh (Aug 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Again, to be fair to the cops, they have been pretty low key. The problem was that people were spilling out into the road as you can see from this pic:
> 
> View attachment 21874


 
that cop bottom right is doing a Fonzie


----------



## Rushy (Aug 6, 2012)

Trelawn Road is police-taped off both ends. Couldn't make out what was going on. Probably three officers and pretty quiet.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 6, 2012)

Never seen quite so many street pukers as I did this evening* about 11ish lining Effra Road on way to Hootahob.

Eta: *with the exception of parts of Wales.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2012)

Seemed calm on our way home. More people about than usual, only heard one siren which is not unusual really.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Seemed calm on our way home. More people about than usual, only heard one siren which is not unusual really.


I'd say that only one siren is fairly unusual!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2012)

Rushy said:
			
		

> I'd say that only one siren is fairly unusual!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Maggot (Aug 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I hear it's kicking off there, and not in a good way





editor said:


> Just got back. Nice day out apart from a horrible incident on a packed Coldharbour Lane - possibly a stabbing or bottling. Kicked off a bit outside the Barrier Block now as a result of pissed teens being asked to move on out of the centre of Brixton.


Any confirmation of this?


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Any confirmation of this?


There was definitely an incident - I watched the crowd stampede in fear from it. No idea if it was a stabbing or just a big fight.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 6, 2012)

Apparently it was a bloke smashing bottles and someone got cut but this is hearsay as it was reported to my son who was working in the pub.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2012)

I've posted some pics here:





















http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-celebrates-jamaican-independence-day-with-a-big-splash/


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2012)

it made italy's biggest paper, bizarrely. im told by my italian other half that it's positive. vid here.

http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...a-giornata-d-orgoglio-jamaicano/102446/100826


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> it made italy's biggest paper, bizarrely. im told by my italian other half that it's positive. vid here.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...a-giornata-d-orgoglio-jamaicano/102446/100826


2.50


----------



## Rushy (Aug 6, 2012)

And the New York Times


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2012)

Had a really nice afternoon on Windrush Sq with my daughter. Great to bump into people off here that I've not seen for a while.

Looking at the ed's pics it looks like there was loads going on elsewhere that we didn't get to. I think Windrush Sq was the best place for a 20 month old though, really.

I will miss this sort of thing when I move away.


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2012)

Clearly their head of PR is actually quite good






meanwhile, ^^ Mr Quality. (he was actually spinning tunes in between dry humps)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> it made italy's biggest paper, bizarrely. im told by my italian other half that it's positive. vid here.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...a-giornata-d-orgoglio-jamaicano/102446/100826


 
Is that the Beehive pub ( Weatherspoons) they film in?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Had a really nice afternoon on Windrush Sq with my daughter. Great to bump into people off here that I've not seen for a while.
> 
> Looking at the ed's pics it looks like there was loads going on elsewhere that we didn't get to. I think Windrush Sq was the best place for a 20 month old though, really.
> 
> I will miss this sort of thing when I move away.


 
Yes it was more chilled out there. To packed out in CHL


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> it made italy's biggest paper, bizarrely. im told by my italian other half that it's positive. vid here.


Phew! Fotr a moment, I thought they were about to do the feature without managing to fit in the usual bit of riot footage there!

Love his 'checking the time' link.


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Is that the Beehive pub ( Weatherspoons) they film in?


 
You'd need to ask drew on that  no idea... 

or maybe the effra?


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2012)

Rushy said:


> And the New York Times


 
from that article.. 



> “Let’s face it: Jamaica is having a moment,” said Lee Jasper, a civil rights advocate and one of the organizers of the Splash. “For an island of 2.7 million people, if you look at the sports and the culture and the music, they’re ...” He considered for a moment an apt comparison. “Well, they’re the Irish.”


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 6, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Is that the Beehive pub ( Weatherspoons) they film in?


 
Looks more like The Effra to me


----------



## leanderman (Aug 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> from that article..



Not that much 'of a moment' if the dismal Economist is to be believed

http://www.economist.com/node/21559348


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Not that much 'of a moment' if the dismal Economist is to be believed
> 
> http://www.economist.com/node/21559348


interesting read...Patty tax alert!


> Portia Simpson-Miller, who became prime minister in January, is cautiously trying to broaden taxation. Despite furious complaints, she extended sales tax last month to various foods including the patty, a venerated island delicacy


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's some pics of the trouble: 






http://www.urban75.org/blog/incident-at-brixton-splash-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2012)

A good day out and good to see a few urbanites around 

Sound systems were fat, really enjoyed them, but CHL was so packed it was hard to move around, so refuge was taken in the Albert. I thought the CHL sound system got turned off early cos it was so packed, but it must have been cos of that incident.

Thanks for all the photos people have posted, great stuff.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 6, 2012)

ska invita said:


> interesting read...Patty tax alert!


 
Yes, the Economist article is quite a depressing read. It's pretty eye-opening to compare statistics with Singapore, a similarly small island that gained its independence at the same time.

Jamaica / Singapore

Independence: Aug 1962 / Aug 1963

GDP/cap at Independence: $463 / $511

GDP/cap now: $5,400 / $49,271

Pop now: 2.9M / 3.3M

Homicide per Million now: 390 / 4

Ti Corruption Index: 3.3 / 9.2
(scale: 1 = most corrupt, 10 = least)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2012)

editor said:


> This is utterly disgraceful.
> 
> (From the program)
> 
> ...


 
Interesting wording though, don't you think?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Ah! A few months back I was sat on the square watching a photo shoot with some girls and wondered what it was for. Obviously this, as they were wearing those outfits.


 
Nice to see that they included a token white girl.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Great pictures - I had a wicked day as usual, hanging out by Brixton station and enjoying the soundsystems there.

Only trouble I saw was when a group of young girls decided to start on an old transvestite. The transvestite was dressed in very skimpy clothes and this seemed to irk the group. The group of girls kept hyping each other up to go and attack him.

The one positive was that random people stepped in to prevent the attack going on too long and it was soon over.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Great pictures - I had a wicked day as usual, hanging out by Brixton station and enjoying the soundsystems there.
> 
> Only trouble I saw was when a group of young girls decided to start on an old transvestite. The transvestite was dressed in very skimpy clothes and this seemed to irk the group. The group of girls kept hyping each other up to go and attack him.
> 
> The one positive was that random people stepped in to prevent the attack going on too long and it was soon over.


 
Sounds like the tranny who has been around for years. Wears really short skirts? Not nice. She/he never bothered anyone.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 8, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Sounds like the tranny who has been around for years. Wears really short skirts? Not nice. She/he never bothered anyone.


And often rides a bike. Don't often see him but has been around 15yrs that I can remember. I saw him at Splash.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 8, 2012)

Rushy said:


> And often rides a bike. Don't often see him but has been around 15yrs that I can remember. I saw him at Splash.


 
I've seen him wandering Clapham High St and Playa Den Bossa in Ibiza!! (Not for a while though!)


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2012)

Rushy said:


> And often rides a bike. Don't often see him but has been around 15yrs that I can remember. I saw him at Splash.


 
Seems to have reappeared in the last fortnight as I've seen him in the Albert a couple of times after not seeing him for 7/8 years.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 8, 2012)

Gramsci said:


>


 

http://lookatmyfuckingredtrousers.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 8, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Sounds like the tranny who has been around for years. Wears really short skirts? Not nice. She/he never bothered anyone.


 
That's the one - and yes was riding a bike.


----------



## billythefish (Aug 8, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> That's the one - and yes was riding a bike.


About six foot five with blond hair? I saw him down by burnt-foot-locker last month, being wolf whistled by scaffolders in a passing truck if so.


----------



## Onket (Aug 8, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> http://lookatmyfuckingredtrousers.blogspot.co.uk/


 
I nearly bought some red trousers about ten years ago.

Well, some baggy red jeans.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2012)

Rushy said:


> And often rides a bike. Don't often see him but has been around 15yrs that I can remember. I saw him at Splash.


 
She was squatting for years in an old house. When the Council tried to evict her she won an adverse possession case. Council well pissed off.

She said she would use the money from the house to set up a charity to deal with knife crime. Her idea was to campaign for all knives to be made blunt so they would not hurt anyone.

She also wrote and self published a multi volume autobiography. Have seen it but could not get copy. Its basically thousands of words about all her problems.

Old school Brixton character. Less of them around now.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> http://lookatmyfuckingredtrousers.blogspot.co.uk/


 
Very funny. I was trying to get pic of the speakers and he stood there so his girlfriend could get a shot of him. Didnt realise I was taking pic of cultural phenomenon.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 8, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> She was squatting for years in an old house. When the Council tried to evict her she won an adverse possession case. Council well pissed off.
> 
> She said she would use the money from the house to set up a charity to deal with knife crime. Her idea was to campaign for all knives to be made blunt so they would not hurt anyone.
> 
> ...


 
Yes she's been around for a long time. My friend told me this story about her at the time and I was wondering if I had remembered it right. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Yes she's been around for a long time. My friend told me this story about her at the time and I was wondering if I had remembered it right. Thanks for the confirmation


 
And to make it clear the only reason she pursued Adverse Possession was because the Council were trying to evict her. She felt safe there. She is a bit bonkers but that does not excuse the harassment she gets now and then.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 9, 2012)

Indeed, but could do with some more comely cycling garments on windy days...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 9, 2012)

Rushy said:


> And often rides a bike. Don't often see him but has been around 15yrs that I can remember. I saw him at Splash.


Yep, one of the arch in the old second hand market in brixton used to play that ever so slightly hoomophobic reggae-ish cover of the serge gainsbourg song "je t'aime moi non plus"  every times she was there on a Saturday :/


----------

